# 2013 Piper NFL Survivor Pool



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Alright Gentlemen football season is less than a month away so it’s time again for the Puff Piper NFL Survivor Pool. If you’ve never played before, the goal is to pick one team each week that you think will win that week’s game. After you have used a team once you can’t use them again. If your team loses you will get a strike. After you receive two strikes you’re out. The last one standing will receive a tin of tobacco from each of the losers.

This year we are doing 2 strikes before elimination. Your pick must be in before 1 PM Eastern Time for the Sunday games. If there are teams that play on Thursday night or some other night before Sunday that you want to use, you must pick them before the start of that game.

I am requiring at least one trade with 100% Positive Trader Feedback to play.

I set the group up on Yahoo so you will need a yahoo account to log in, and please use the name you use on Puff when you create your fantasy name, just so we know who everyone is.

Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Survival Football
The Group ID # is 4859
The password is dunhill


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm always looking for a new way to embarrass myself in public; this sounds like just the thing.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My goal is just to not be the first one out.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> I'm always looking for a new way to embarrass myself in public; this sounds like just the thing.


+1. Since the thong I ordered to wear to the market hasn't arrived yet I suppose this will suffice.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

How do I find this on yahoo groups?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here's the link. It's a private group with the above log in.

Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Survival Football - Join a Group


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Er999 said:


> How do I find this on yahoo groups?


Never mind, looked at last years's thread and found link.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> Here's the link. It's a private group with the above log in.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Survival Football - Join a Group


Thanks, first one this coming Sunday right?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Er999 said:


> Thanks, first one this coming Sunday right?


Never mind I wasn't reading properly, it's not until September is it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Correct. You are welcome to join us, but will need to complete a trade, and have feedback posted before the first game of the season to be eligible to play.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

you can't win if you don't play......I'm in


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

3rd times a charm right!?


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> Correct. You are welcome to join us, but will need to complete a trade, and have feedback posted before the first game of the season to be eligible to play.


Done! I for the 100% feedback taken care of from a recent business with another puff member so I'm good to go now! :madgrin:



Adam said:


> 3rd times a charm right!?


Highly unlikely as that kind of thing never really happened for me, but if you believe in it that strongly then by all means go for it! :biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sounds good Eduardo


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm in!! Can't wait to win all that baccy


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

There's still plenty of room for more.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

o man ur over here too!!! :beerchug: just joined the nfl survivor

btw got some stuff in the mail already and should have trader feedback by then


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Just to clarify: the losers have to send a tin of tobacco (I understand that much) can it be any blend or do we get a list from the winner and we pick-n-choose the one that we send?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You can send whatever you want. The winner may tell everyone their tobacco preferences, or may even list a blend or two they would like to try, but what you send is up to you.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> You can send whatever you want. The winner may tell everyone their tobacco preferences, or may even list a blend or two they would like to try, but what you send is up to you.



View attachment 79508


:dance::biggrin1::yo:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I hope you win Tobias


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> You can send whatever you want. The winner may tell everyone their tobacco preferences, or may even list a blend or two they would like to try, but what you send is up to you.


Got it, thanks.



Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 79508
> 
> 
> :dance::biggrin1::yo:





Commander Quan said:


> I hope you win Tobias


ound: :rofl: ound: me too, however I haven't the faintest idea of where to find mix. 79 to send you, although I hope to win that would be even better!!! :madgrin:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Come on folks! It's cheap and easy!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Just like Adam


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

When you're right, you're right.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm in, just signed up!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Surely there are a couple more Puffers out there who would love the chance to send me a tin of tobacco? :biggrin:
I just checked and we have ten as of this evening.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

One week left until opening night! Still time to enter for the easiest/hardest fantasy format there is!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Two more days until kickoff!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Put my pick in last night!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Put my pick in last night!!!


You might want to make sure it saved because my pick is the only one I see on the league home page. OR perhaps we can't see each other's picks until the deadline is past?


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah it doesn't display the others' picks until their game has locked.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, what he said! If it showed other picks, that could play into the strategy of who you'd pick.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

May the best puffer win!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Adam said:


> Yeah it doesn't display the others' picks until their game has locked.


Well color me stupid :biggrin: I've done years of FF, but never played this before.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Well color me stupid :biggrin: I've done years of FF, but never played this before.


I was wondering the same thing about seeing other peoples picks! I've done the whole FF thing for years but first time doing this.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am so out of the loop this year. Hopefully some scientific wild ass guesses can get me past week 2.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> I am so out of the loop this year. Hopefully some scientific wild ass guesses can get me past week 2.


Bill Belichick has had a lot of luck with those over the years :biggrin:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Well if you want wild ass guesses, I'm going with Cleveland week 1. Yeah, that was really just said.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going with Dallas- one of the tightest games of the week. My strategy is to roll the dice with the mediocre teams early on, and hopefully if I survive I'll have easier picks towards the end. Of course, God help you if you last long enough to see the good teams bench their players after seeds are locked up.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Maybe I'll rip my sleeves off and give it a shot.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Looks like 1 team with a win last night and no X's. 12 total teams in the league!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Is anyone here signed up on Yahoo as Wanderers? I don't recognize this name from anywhere. 

Don't forget all the picks have to be locked in by 1pm eastern time Sunday.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> Don't forget all the picks have to be locked in by 1pm eastern time Sunday.


Does choosing a team count as locking in a pick?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yeah. Once you pick you don't have to do anything special, but you can make changes to your picks until game time.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> Yeah. Once you pick you don't have to do anything special, but you can make changes to your picks until game time.


Ok! :thumb:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Might be a quick out for me this year. Lol


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This was a rough week for the whole AFC North.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Looks like 3 guys took their first X in week 1 w/ 1 guy left to play (Dallas)...ouch! That's what you get Adam for picking against my Fins!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Might be a quick out for me this year. Lol


I thought we'd both be at the top this morning...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Talk about going against the grain...

Tobias Lutz DAL 0.19% Strikes: 0/2 


Not even .5% of the people on Yahoo went with Dallas. Oh well, got one mediocre team off the list early :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, that's what I was _trying _to do. I mean, who couldn't beat the Titans (other than the Jets, Raiders, Jags, and apparently the Steelers...)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Adam said:


> Might be a quick out for me this year. Lol


This was a rough weekend for you man. I think I had you in Fantasy as well :wink:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> This was a rough weekend for you man. I think I had you in Fantasy as well :wink:


Tell me about it. I lost 4 of 6 of my leagues with another one possibly tonight. I had 2nd highest score in my money league and am losing by 45...


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Based on the fact Commander Quan and the rest of us couldn't figure out who "Wanderers" is, plus the fact that he took an X in week 1 plus a no input in week 2 I'd say it's a safe bet to say the winner will not be getting a tin of tobacco from this "gentleman."

On another note, looks like 2 more Xs were handed out today, but everyone, with the exception of you know who, has made it through the first 2 weeks...congrats guys!!!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Awful quiet for a fantasy football thread!!! lol


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Awful quiet for a fantasy football thread!!! lol


I think it's the lack of head to head competition that prevents a lot of the smack talking. That and since our picks are hidden ahead of time, we can't really run our mouths about those to each other either. I hope whoever wins talks enough junk to make up for it when the get all their baccy ipe:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm assuming we never did find out who wanderers is...is that a correct assumption?


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I think it's the lack of head to head competition that prevents a lot of the smack talking. That and since our picks are hidden ahead of time, we can't really run our mouths about those to each other either. I hope whoever wins talks enough junk to make up for it when the get all their baccy ipe:


If I win the baccy I _might_ do a few seconds of smacky talk and then start being a gracious winner. :madgrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

From what I can tell, Adam is the first man out since Minnesota lost today. Three of us are facing elimination if Seattle loses.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup. Cleveland single-handedly knocked me out... lol


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Adam said:


> Yup. Cleveland single-handedly knocked me out... lol


That might be the first time anyone has said that :biggrin: Hopefully the Seahawks win or 3 more of us will be joining you. You're a Hawks fan aren't you :wink:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Seattle will win. And yeah, they're my team. lol


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

omg the Vikings are brutal. ugh


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Looks like 1 out, 7 with 1 X, 2 undefeated, and me! Lol. Go Chicago!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Three of us are facing elimination if Seattle loses.


That's like saying "we're in big trouble if gravity disappears".


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> That's like saying "we're in big trouble if gravity disappears".


Maybe it's because I'm on the East coast, but I don't seem to have the inherent confidence in Seattle or Pete Carrol that you guys seem to have.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Whoo!!!! I'm still undefeated!!!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Maybe it's because I'm on the East coast, but I don't seem to have the inherent confidence in Seattle or Pete Carrol that you guys seem to have.


Heck, I'd have confidence in the Raiders if they were playing Jacksonville...


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

So it looks like these are the current standings...

*Undefeated:*
1. Er999
2. MiamiMikePA
3. Pipe Pastor

*One Loss Teams:*
1. BigDaddysBallerz
2. Boro62
3. mikebjrtx
4. Troutman22
5. Commander Quan
6. MarkC
7. Tobias Lutz

*Out:*
1. Adam (Week 3)


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

seriously how do you lose to cleveland! ugh!


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Heck, I'd have confidence in the Raiders if they were playing Jacksonville...


I'd have confidence in my local high school jr varsity team if they were playing the Jags and I live in Jacksonville...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I have a complaint. While this is my first stab at one of these survivor type pools, I've been in an old fashioned just pick 'em pools for years, and this Thursday Night game stuff is crap. It takes some of the fun out of it for me, not knowing who's picked what before the first game of the week. But then I'm old and grumpy, and it's late.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

There is an option in the Admin tools that all picks have to be in before the first game of the week, but in the past there have been people who have forgotten to lock in their picks and have been eliminated, so I thought giving people as much time as possible was the way to go. Besides, I'm usually selecting my team at 11am Sunday morning.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I agree with Mark it does suck, but from past experience I think the league is set up correctly. Derrick is absolutely right in that people forget there is an early game and get eliminated that way. I too would like to know who everybody has picked once the first game starts, but I also know that sometimes i don't think to make my pick until Sunday.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say nobody took an X last night...lol


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, I have no problem with the way the league is set up; I blame the NFL for the whole idea of Thursday night football.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I agree with that. Half the time I forget it's on.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I want Tuesday morning football, and the teams should be selected by record projections so that the best teams are forced to play on 36 hours turnaround. That'll help even the playing field :biggrin:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Cleveland knocked Adam out first and now they look like they did some more damage today!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Cleveland knocked Adam out first and now they look like they did some more damage today!!!


They took me out. Bastards. Guess I'll start looking around for a container Mixture No. 79 to send on to the winner. At least it will have a few months age on it :biggrin:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The browns can't do anything right!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ughh....seriously...freaking Cleveland can't do anything right


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I think there is a fourth one of us to chime in and bitch about Cleveland.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Cleveland rocks!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> They took me out. Bastards. *Guess I'll start looking around for a container Mixture No. 79 to send on to the winner.* At least it will have a few months age on it :biggrin:


If I win, I absolutely _forbid_ you (and/or the rest of you guys) to send me mix 79!!!! If half of the rumors about mix 79 is even true, then I do NOT want to try it!!! ainkiller: On another note, at least I already know to try my absolute hardest to stay the heck away from Cleveland :whip::bolt:, no way I want to lose and miss out on getting at _least_ ten tins of tobacco!!!! :madgrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Er999 said:


> If I win, I absolutely _forbid_ you (and/or the rest of you guys) to send me mix 79!!!!


I was only joking. I wouldn't do that to someone unless they had sex with my wife.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I was only joking. I wouldn't do that to someone unless they had sex with my wife.


.....good thing that it's never going to happen then....:bolt: eep:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I was only joking. I wouldn't do that to someone unless they had sex with my wife.


Unless you're married to that woman I saw at Tower Records in Mountain View in the summer of '86, it's not worth it...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Unless you're married to that woman I saw at Tower Records in Mountain View in the summer of '86, it's not worth it...


My wife was 4 in the summer of '86, so I sincerely hope not. :madgrin:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Well this was another craptacular weekend!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

And then there were 6!!! Lots of early eliminations for a double elimination league!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> My wife was 4 in the summer of '86, so I sincerely hope not. :madgrin:


No, this one was definitely post-puberty...


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> And then there were 6!!! Lots of early eliminations for a double elimination league!


freaking took both my strikes because of the stinking Cleveland too weeks in a row lolz!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

boro62 said:


> freaking took both my strikes because of the stinking Cleveland too weeks in a row lolz!


Welcome to the club. I'm the founder... lol


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Adam said:


> Welcome to the club. I'm the founder... lol


feels good not to be the only one haahah...have u thought about what tin your going to be sending?


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd bought a couple options before we started. I knew I'd be out early. lol


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Adam said:


> I'd bought a couple options before we started. I knew I'd be out early. lol


a couple options? I thought we are only suppose to send one tin? Did you you use the survivor pool as an excuse to pick up extra tobacco yourself? lolz


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

boro62 said:


> a couple options? I thought we are only suppose to send one tin? Did you you use the survivor pool as an excuse to pick up extra tobacco yourself? lolz


Any excuse I can get. Ha!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Adam said:


> Any excuse I can get. Ha!


lol! why does it seem like everyone on this board has this same problem.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Well I'll know for sure if I am still undefeated after tonight's game, still it's getting _very_ exciting!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

The way things are going we may be done by week 6... lol


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Adam said:


> The way things are going we may be done by week 6... lol


That would be great, get it over and done with early!!! :madgrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

boro62 said:


> lol! why does it seem like everyone on this board has this same problem.


Puff is just a cover for a 12-step group focused at complusive spenders who happen to smoke pipes and cigars.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Puff is just a cover for a 12-step group focused at complusive spenders who happen to smoke pipes and cigars.


With no real aim to rehabilitate, just facilitize the ongoing practice of behavior.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Adam said:


> With no real aim to rehabilitate, just facilitize the ongoing practice of behavior.


We just commiserate. "Hi, my name is Adam, and I just smoked my paycheck"- you've hit rockbottom dude (and not just with your fantasy team this year :biggrin We post photos of all the fixes we score... that's just cruel man- nobody could ever get clean here. :smoke2:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey now... Just that one team sucks... lol

Well... That one and another money league...


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> We just commiserate. "Hi, my name is Adam, and I just smoked my paycheck"- you've hit rockbottom dude (and not just with your fantasy team this year :biggrin We post photos of all the fixes we score... that's just cruel man- nobody could ever get clean here. :smoke2:


I swore that I wasn't going to buy any more cigars this month...then I walk into a B&M and find the last 2 AB fine and rares...and a few random pick up laters $140 up in smokes again.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

boro62 said:


> lol! why does it seem like everyone on this board has this same problem.


Problem? What problem?


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Problem? What problem?


The one we are all in denial about :smoke:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Looks like we all survive another week! On a side note, only one person chose a team other than St. Louis rams, how crazy is that!!!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

To be honest I'm shocked all 6 didn't take the Rams. Prob the only week anybody would ever pick the Rams, so it frees up 1 more good team down the stretch!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I for one LOVE the Jaguars!


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I for one LOVE the Jaguars!


Ugh don't rub it in, at least they're reliable, you can always depend on them to lose...


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Let's go for a 6-way tie. Everyone pick whoever plays the Jags from here on out... lol


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm nervous; they have a bye week coming up shortly.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

My first X coming at the hands of the Rams...ugh! To think I made a Saturday switch from the Lions to the Texans.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Another X handed out and another elimination today...and then there were 5!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm nervous. I'm out of the game...but I have money on Mark.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm nervous. I'm out of the game...but I have money on Mark.


Oh really???:mmph: well who is the only _undefeated_ player in this game hmm? :eyebrows: I would normally put money on myself but then again the winner gets tinned tobacco! :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't put a nickel on me. The only reason I took Atlanta was that I was "saving" New England for later. Otherwise, I would have gone for one of the obvious, can't-miss picks like NE or Denver. Durrrrrr..........


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Er999 said:


> Oh really???:mmph: well who is the only _undefeated_ player in this game hmm? :eyebrows: I would normally put money on myself but then again the winner gets tinned tobacco! :biggrin:


Yeah, you'd just blow the money on more tobacco!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Er999 said:


> Oh really???:mmph: well who is the only _undefeated_ player in this game hmm? :eyebrows: I would normally put money on myself but then again the winner gets tinned tobacco! :biggrin:





MarkC said:


> I wouldn't put a nickel on me. The only reason I took Atlanta was that I was "saving" New England for later. Otherwise, I would have gone for one of the obvious, can't-miss picks like NE or Denver. Durrrrrr..........


Mark strikes me as being wily. You never sleep on somebody who is wily...and you always bet on them when you can :wink:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, you'd just blow the money on more tobacco!


Hey, I resemble that!!! Besides with the amount of tobacco that the winner is going to get (10 tins last I checked) that would keep me happy and satisfied for a good long time. (I still haven't finished the newbie sampler trade that I got earlier this year :biggrin: )



Tobias Lutz said:


> Mark strikes me as being wily. You never sleep on somebody who is wily...and you always bet on them when you can :wink:


Fair enough, then that means that I am this year's dark horse givin that this is my first time doing this _and_ I am a "newbie" so there! :madgrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Come on, Carolina! Help me put the pressure on these clowns!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent...there's _my _win for the week. What are the rest of you going to do?


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Excellent...there's _my _win for the week. What are the rest of you going to do?


Wait for my chosen team to win...apparently... :biggrin:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Ahhhhh _come on_!!!!!! I can't believe that everyone's teams won this week!!! I was hoping for mome more dropouts make it easier for me to hold out for a shorter time and then win. Oh well I guess we will have to do this the hard way: the battle of attrition! :biggrin: May the best puffer survive!!!! :thumb:

....and I'm _still_ undefeated...:biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, my Thursday smugness got wiped out. Of _course_ I won; _everybody _won...


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Er999, you may be undefeated, but you've also used to most quality teams of anybody remaining so we will see! There are currently 9 teams in the NFL with 2 or less losses. Here is the breakdown of how many have been used by each remaining player...

ER999 - 7
MarkC - 2 (WOW!!!)
MiamiMikePA - 3
mikebjrtx - 5
Pipe Pastor - 5


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Er999, you may be undefeated, but you've also used to most quality teams of anybody remaining so we will see! There are currently 9 teams in the NFL with 2 or less losses. Here is the breakdown of how many have been used by each remaining player...
> 
> ER999 - 7
> *MarkC - 2 (WOW!!!)*
> ...


Told you this guy was the one to watch :wink:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Told you this guy was the one to watch :wink:


And to think he took an X in week 1...very impressive bounce back!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Now I'm happy that I joined up with this thing, it's so much _*fun*_!!!!:madgrin:



MarkC said:


> Yeah, my Thursday smugness got wiped out. Of _course_ I won; _everybody _won...


:rofl:



MiamiMikePA said:


> Er999, you may be undefeated, but you've also used to most quality teams of anybody remaining so we will see! There are currently 9 teams in the NFL with 2 or less losses. Here is the breakdown of how many have been used by each remaining player...
> 
> ER999 - 7
> MarkC - 2 (WOW!!!)
> ...


You may or may not have a point there, I _suppose_ we'll have to wait for the end to see if this pans out or not...and I _might_ reveal my winning strategy once I win...:biggrin:



Tobias Lutz said:


> Told you this guy was the one to watch :wink:


:lol: sure, we'll have to wait and _*see*_...:wink:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm a huge Vikes fan right now!!! Lol


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

_What_?!?!?!? Again?!?!?!?! Sheesh, at this rate, all the the current survivors will make it to the playoffs....:shock: :wink:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thought we'd lost Mike there for a while.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I thought all you "Cowgirls" were in trouble, then I thought I was done, but in the end...NOTHING! LOL


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Had a bad feeling about that Jags game...knew they'd win a game at some point! 3 eliminated, first X for Er999, and my fate in the hands of my very own Miami Dolphins! Fins win to extend the season, Bucs win we name a Champ! GO FINS!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn guys... even a blind squirrel gets a nut sometimes! Three people out at the hands of Jacksonville? (note- this is all said with the realization that I was gone in week four :biggrin


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

WARNING: incoming obligatory rant :rant:
:banghead: What the bloody :anim_soapbox: hell!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :shocked: How in the bloody :anim_soapbox: hell can the  jaguars (who have lost every game thus far) be able to pull a win out of their bloody helmets!?!?!? :rant:

(Calms down) having gotten that rant out of my system, the good news for me is that now I just need the buccaneers to win over the dolphins and I score a tobacco touchdown!!!!! GO BUCCANEERS!!!!! @MiamiMikePA: May the best puffer win!!! Good luck! :thumb:
(Btw: I would like to state for the record that I am officially eating my "trash talking" words.... )


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Er999 said:


> (Calms down) having gotten that rant out of my system, the good news for me is that now I just need the buccaneers to win over the dolphins and I score a tobacco touchdown!!!!! GO BUCCANEERS!!!!!


Wouldn't that be doubly ironic considering they were the OTHER no-win team coming into this week :crazy:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Wouldn't that be doubly ironic considering they were the OTHER no-win team coming into this week :crazy:


.....really? :bolt: (goes to check to confirm this) (confirms this and returns) ...oh  this should be interesting....:behindsofa:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Got to be honest...my plan going into this week was to use one of my big guns...GB. After Foles going off last week and Discount Double Check being out I was lost. My first thought was to take Tenn, but I figured most if not everyone would pick them. Didn't want to take the Fins cause they are my team esp with all the troubles in Mia right now. Really just didn't know who else to take so I'm rolling with my boys! Lol. Good luck to you too my friend...just not this week! Haha. No matter what happens I'm very happy I joined this, it's been a blast!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. Both my strikes were on games with Tennessee. Nuke Nashville!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Well boys, it's looking like we will be crowning a champ tonight. The Fins decided not to show up this evening! :/


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

It's not over yet!!! lol


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Well boys, it's looking like we will be crowning a champ tonight. The Fins decided not to show up this evening! :/


It definitely looks like it since (as of halftime) the score is 15-7 in the favor of the Bucs!!!!:clap2:
Btw: in the event that I win tonight I would like to get this out of the way: Good Game to all the players here!!!!:dude:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Bucs making me sweat for 2nd week in a row!!!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Great season guys, tons of fun, congrats to our champ!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Great season guys, tons of fun, congrats to our champ!


:whoo:WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:
Great season everyone!!! I'll send out Pms with my mailing address tomorrow!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Don't forget to post preferences or even specific tins wanted!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This will be known now and forever more as THE WEEK OF DEATH! I expect a full documentary treatment with ominous music from NFL films!

Congratulations, Eduardo.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Pms have been sent out, if you did not get the pm please let me know soon.
I added this in the Pms (preferences: nothing too strong, no cigars please but otherwise surprise me.) I am assuming that the yahoo player known as wanderer is not a puff member and therefore not going to fulfill his end of the bargain. If this is incorrect please let me know. 


MarkC said:


> This will be known now and forever more as THE WEEK OF DEATH! I expect a full documentary treatment with ominous music from NFL films!
> Congratulations, Eduardo.


Thanks for the congrats, however I'm curious: the week of death? Can I assume that you are referring to the fact that this is the week of shame/sending in the tins :wink:
And finally.....(cue music from Jaws...) DUM DUM DA DUMMMMMMM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Er999 said:


> Pms have been sent out, if you did not get the pm please let me know soon.
> I added this in the Pms (preferences: nothing too strong, no cigars please but otherwise surprise me.) I am assuming that the yahoo player known as wanderer is not a puff member and therefore not going to fulfill his end of the bargain. If this is incorrect please let me know.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats, however I'm curious: the week of death? Can I assume that you are referring to the fact that this is the week of shame/sending in the tins :wink:
> And finally.....(cue music from Jaws...) DUM DUM DA DUMMMMMMM!!!! :biggrin:


Got it all packed up with a shipping label on it. It will go out with the AM mail tomm. here is the tracking #9405 5036 9930 0122 0912 82
Congrats on the win! BTW I am still bitter about the cleveland browns...I still cant believe they beat the vikings and the bengals! lolz :mad2:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

boro62 said:


> Got it all packed up with a shipping label on it. It will go out with the AM mail tomm. here is the tracking #9405 5036 9930 0122 0912 82
> Congrats on the win! BTW I am still bitter about the cleveland browns...I still cant believe they beat the vikings and the bengals! lolz :mad2:


Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

9114901159815451704717 

Just like me...first-class, with tracking :biggrin:

Congrats!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> 9114901159815451704717
> 
> Just like me...first-class, with tracking :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats!


Acknowledged, that brings the current total up to two of ten:

Tobias Lutz: package shipped
Boro62: package shipped


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias' package arrived today:
:woohoo:
....when I said I wanted to be surprised, well I certainly got surprised!!!
I got a tin of anni kake and a tin of Balkan sobriesi (don't know if I got that right and can't be bothered to check at this time)
My reaction: :dance: !
Thanks Tobias!

Current list:
Tobias Lutz: package received 
Boro62: package shipped
(Still waiting on the other 8 people)


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Two packages in the mail today!!!
:woohoo: :woohoo:
First from troutman22: vanilla cream flake!
Second from miamimikepa (...I think, if I'm wrong _please_ correct me so that I can correct the error on this thread) I got bombed on this one: 3.5 oz of burley London mix, a bag of GLP Barbary coast, _and_ a bag of *the infamous 1792*!!!!!!! :whoo: :dance:

Updated list:
Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package shipped
(Still waiting on the other 6 people)


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'll get yours out to you in the next day or two.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Commander Quan said:


> I'll get yours out to you in the next day or two.


Acknowledged.

Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package shipped
Commander Quan: package soon to be shipped
(Still waiting on the other 5 people)


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Just hit up the B&M for a pouch of M79, so your package will be in the mail in the next couple days.

(the M79 isn't for you btw... Just an experiment on my part... lol)


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Order # CI005694712 
will post tracking number when I get it


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Adam said:


> Just hit up the B&M for a pouch of M79, so your package will be in the mail in the next couple days.
> 
> (the M79 isn't for you btw... Just an experiment on my part... lol)


....ok......:bolt:



mikebjrtx said:


> Order # CI005694712
> will post tracking number when I get it


Acknowledged.

Updated list:
Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package shipped
Adam: package shipped?
Mikebjrtx: package shipped
Commander Quan: package soon to be shipped
(Still waiting on the other 3 people)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Adam said:


> (the M79 isn't for you btw... *Just an experiment on my part*... lol)


I hope you also bought a ball gag, riding crop, and some spurs.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I hope you also bought a ball gag, riding crop, and some spurs.


Oh _*hell no*_!!!! :bolt: eep: (I know that this was probably directed at Adam but I need to make my position on this clear!!)


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey now. Don't knock it until you try it sweet cheeks. Lol


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I get to be in the office tomorrow instead of a mine reclamation site. I'll place an order as soon as I can figure out what you need....muhahahaha!!!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

bigdaddychester said:


> I think I get to be in the office tomorrow instead of a mine reclamation site. I'll place an order as soon as I can figure out what you need....muhahahaha!!!


...that's.....either going to be good or....not good...eep:

Updated list:
Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package shipped
Adam: package shipped?
Mikebjrtx: package shipped
Commander Quan: package soon to be shipped
Bigdaddychester: package soon to be shipped
(Still waiting on the other 2 people)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

What? You haven't received mine yet? Wait a minute...what's this...*GUMMITCH!!!!* _BAD_ CAT!!! You were supposed to mail this last week!!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> What? You haven't received mine yet? Wait a minute...what's this...*GUMMITCH!!!!* _BAD_ CAT!!! You were supposed to mail this last week!!


Oh sure, blame the cat; one of the (many) creatures that have absolutely no opposable thumbs....:biggrin:


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Er999 said:


> ...that's.....either going to be good or....not good...eep:
> 
> Updated list:
> Tobias Lutz: package received
> ...


So i just checked the tracking, not sure why the package is up in michigan, but I double checked the address i shipped it to and it was the correct one...USPS super fail...hopefully it gets to you soon.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

To confirm, that was my package...prob should have put my forum name on it somewhere. Glad you were happy with the contents...enjoy, and congrats again!!!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

boro62 said:


> So i just checked the tracking, not sure why the package is up in michigan, but I double checked the address i shipped it to and it was the correct one...USPS super fail...hopefully it gets to you soon.


You might be right, hopefully it comes in soon...



MiamiMikePA said:


> To confirm, that was my package...prob should have put my forum name on it somewhere. Glad you were happy with the contents...enjoy, and congrats again!!!


Good to have a confirmation as opposed to an educated guess. And thanks!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Smoking pipes order # 259475.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

bigdaddychester said:


> Smoking pipes order # 259475.


Acknowledged.

Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package shipped
Adam: package shipped?
Mikebjrtx: package shipped
Bigdaddychester: package shipped
Commander Quan: package soon to be shipped
(Still waiting on the other 2 people)

FYI: a friend and I are going on a trip to the texrenfest (Texas renaissance festival, lots of fun!!!) on Saturday, and we're leaving Friday (tomorrow) afternoon and I have work in the morning before I leave, so don't expect me to be able to both check my PO box and be on this forum until at _least_ Monday. I will _try_ to hit the mail tomorrow (Friday) though. FYI.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

looks like mine just got to your PO box today


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

dc #

http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSIn...nquiry.do?origTrackNum=9405510200830034062905


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine had not been shipped, but now that my training at work is over, I had time to package it up and it's now on the way. 9405 5036 9930 0133 7690 64. Enjoy!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

9114901075742823230316


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> 9114901075742823230316





Adam said:


> Mine had not been shipped, but now that my training at work is over, I had time to package it up and it's now on the way. 9405 5036 9930 0133 7690 64. Enjoy!





bigdaddychester said:


> dc #
> 
> http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSIn...nquiry.do?origTrackNum=9405510200830034062905


Acknowledged.

Updated list:

Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package shipped
Adam: package shipped
Mikebjrtx: package shipped
Bigdaddychester: package shipped
MarkC: package shipped
Commander Quan: package soon to be shipped
(Still waiting on one more person)

FYI: my trip was cancelled on account of cold weather mixed with rain. (it's an outdoor event) ergo disregard the last FYI, I'll try and go the the post office tomorrow to pick up the packages that may have arrived since I last went. FYI.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Ok, picked up 4 packages today!! 
Bigdaddychester got me GLP gaslight and frog Morton's cellar; Adam got me dunhill flake and EMP; MarkC got me FVF and Presbyterian mixture; and finally boro62 got me drew's estate meat pie and squadron leader!!! You guys are just too much!!!:faint:

Here's the list as it stands so far:

Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package received 
Adam: package received 
Bigdaddychester: package received
MarkC: package received
Mikebjrtx: package shipped
Commander Quan: package soon to be shipped
(Still waiting on one more person)

In other words, there's 3 more packages to go!!!

As usual, if I'm wrong with any of the sender information, or something please let me know so I can make the correct changes. Also once I get the last package from the last person, then I'll post the obligatory "tin tobacco group" picture! :thumb:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Just curious where this stands Eduardo...we want a pic! lol


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Just curious where this stands Eduardo...we want a pic! lol


Well, I have not had the opportunity to go to the post office so I have no idea if I have any packages. As it is, I just need to "pick up" (if it has arrived by now) the packages from Commander Quan and mikebjrtx and I have not heard from pipe pastor yet so I will need to send another email in case he has been out of action for these last few weeks. I will try to go to the post office today or tomorrow and will update pending packages (or lack of).
As for the pictures, I _was_ going to post one (group pic) when I have all the packages in but I may have to do it sooner and in pieces...oh well....


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Got a pm from Commander Quan, so new list below:

Tobias Lutz: package received
Troutman22: package received
Miamimikepa: package received
Boro62: package received 
Adam: package received 
Bigdaddychester: package received
MarkC: package received
Mikebjrtx: package shipped
Commander Quan: package shipped
(Still waiting on pipe pastor)

I may go to see if there is a package in the post office today, we'll see though...


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

All right picked up mikebjrtx's package today: mccellands N. 27 Virginia!

At this point I'm just waiting on Commander Quan and pipe pastor, we're almost done!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't forget to leave everyone their iTrader feedback before you smoke yourself into a stupor with your winnings ipe:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Don't forget to leave everyone their iTrader feedback before you smoke yourself into a stupor with your winnings ipe:


Yes thank you for reminding me, I actually forgot and will do it either tonight or tomorrow while it's still in my head.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Er999 said:


> Yes thank you for reminding me, I actually forgot and will do it either tonight or tomorrow while it's still in my head.


Ok for the itrader feedback I got Tobias lutz, miamimikepa, MarkC, Adam, and Bigdaddychester before I got a message saying that I cannot rate any more people today, so I will try to get the rest tomorrow....assuming that the site allows me to...:spy:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Still waiting?


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

A thousand apologies, seriously I'm sorry to all the guys (including MarkC) for waiting and holding up things for so long. I did recieve an email from pipe pastor and he says that he is sending something soon. In addition I was able to pick up commander quan's package recently (another tin of dunhill flake and GLP embarcado) Since all the packages will (soon) be in I will go ahead and call this as "done" I will also post the pics of the stuff I have received and will post pipe pastor's when it arrives.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No worries; just wondered if you'd got everything yet. Nice haul; congrats!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> No worries; just wondered if you'd got everything yet. Nice haul; congrats!


Good to know and thanks!

(P.S: for everyone else that may or may not be wondering, all trader feedback-with the exception of pipe pastor, you get yours when I get your package-all feedback has been completed. And there is that! :thumb: )


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

All right guys! I just picked up the last package from pipe pastor today! (Been sitting in the mailbox for a bit of a while now due to life, seasonal work rehire issues, and the lead up to spring semester classes) I got some pipe cleaners and a tin of old Dublin. Will post pic below but I am happy to say that this completes this whole thing (officially...do I have that kind of authority? Oh well) pipe pastor you should get your itrader feedback soon.
Once again thanks to all who participated (and gave tins) I will definitely enjoy the nicotine bonanza. Happy puffing!!! p


----------

